# Topics > Projects >  roboZoo, Guang Yang, Kasper Siderius, Krzysztof Pydo, Radoslaw Flis, Javid Joushesh, Jan Paclt

## Airicist

ipe.hyperbody.nl/index.php/project01:Frontpage

vimeo.com/janpaclt

twitter.com/janpaclt

----------


## Airicist

roboZoo 1.0

Robots and their own body movements can interact with people. Studio project @ Hyperbody (TU Delft)
(music by Morcheeba: Cut To The Chase)

----------


## Airicist

roboZoo 2.0




> Family of robots is growing and so their movements. See our next generation of roboZoo

----------


## Airicist

roboZoo 3.0




> Next generation of misbehaving robots tries to communicate on distance. Should we domesticate them more or leave them a bit wild?

----------


## Airicist

roboZoo generations




> roboZoo reached its fifth generation. Here are all of them! They know about each other and people around. What do they do? That's up to people to find out

----------


## Airicist

roboZoo hi-story




> Here is the complete story of the roboZoo evolution. Check also their interaction with people in roboZoo goes REAL!

----------


## Airicist

roboZoo goes REAL




> roboZoo went to real life. People, open space and fun.

----------


## Airicist

roboZoo interactive installation @Madrid @07.2014




> roboZoo is a Master Students Project of HyperBody Lab, TU Delft. This project has been selected to exhibited in Madrid MediaLab Prado during the 2014 annual MetaBody Conference. roboZoo aims to create a swarm of little intimate robots which can interact with people and change the atmosphere of the spatial quality.

----------

